# High tech Fluval Spec V



## Aqua360 (14 Dec 2016)

Hi all,

I've got the Fluval Spec V, and I'm interested in jumping back into high light/tech/co2 planted at some point; whether that's in the spec or another tank.

Does anyone have pics of their high tech spec set-ups?


----------



## Manisha (14 Dec 2016)

Ive one & did some Spec V stalking... https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fluval-spec-v-high-tech-nano-tank.36929/ & https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-roots-of-petite.38198/ ☺


----------



## natedg20020 (15 Dec 2016)

Not the best picture.  I planted this about a month ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Dec 2016)

natedg20020 said:


> View attachment 95957
> 
> Not the best picture.  I planted this about a month ago.
> 
> ...



Nice carpet


----------

